# Freezing Cannabis Cookie Dough



## growaway (May 13, 2011)

Is it alright? Will it ruin them? We had way too much smoke and just made a pile of cookies but we have the dough out and it would be cool to freeze some for later bakeing.


----------



## mellokitty (May 13, 2011)

it'll be fine. in fact, freezing aids the glandular breakdown and increases bioavailability.


----------



## fabfun (May 14, 2011)

well then why havent u sent me some cookie dough i want some with choc chips



mellokitty said:


> it'll be fine. in fact, freezing aids the glandular breakdown and increases bioavailability.


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2011)

Yeah I read that it increases it's potential.. not it's potency... I just froze aprox 50 canna balls worth till next mo... cant wait!!


----------



## mellokitty (May 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well then why havent u sent me some cookie dough i want some with choc chips


... you know that little line in the sand protected by dudes with guns?...that's why.


----------



## fabfun (May 14, 2011)

u can throw it cant u 



mellokitty said:


> ... you know that little line in the sand protected by dudes with guns?...that's why.


----------



## mellokitty (May 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> u can throw it cant u


i throw like a girl; probably couldn't even clear the fence at the local minimum security prison lol


----------



## mellokitty (May 14, 2011)

gioua said:


> Yeah I read that it increases it's potential.. not it's potency... I just froze aprox 50 canna balls worth till next mo... cant wait!!


i love how freezing makes any excess "water" separate and then it flecks off really easy....


----------



## fabfun (May 14, 2011)

aw that sucks im hungry



mellokitty said:


> i throw like a girl; probably couldn't even clear the fence at the local minimum security prison lol


----------

